# Falling Off The Roof



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

As I was washing the Winnie this weekend, it ocurred to me how easy it would be to fall off the roof. A slight loss of concentration or tripping over one of the many roof obstacles on an RV.

Has anyone had this misfortune or know of anyone who has?

Chris


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Roof*

Hi

Never fallen off a motorhome roof before - but have fallen into a coach through a sliding sun roof.

I was sun bathing on the coach roof at the parking area Tronchetto near Venice, and was trying to get back in. I lost the plot and went aXXX over tXX.

No breaks but a lot of bruises.

Rapide561


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

As some of you may know, I park in a local farmer's yard. While a friend and I were chipping away on the roof (let's not go down that route) the local Health and Safety bod turned up to check one or two things with the farmer.

After he had left the farmer came over and told me the following:

H&S - Is that your MH those two blokes are working on?

Farmer - Naw it belongs to one of them.

H&S - That's lucky for you, because if it was yours then I would have to issue you with a Non-Compliance Order which may have led to a summons! They really ought to have scaffolding errected right round the MH.

Ian


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Falling off a motorhome*

Hi

I can believe the above post - it is the state of claim and blame and all that!

Rapide561


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 19, 2006)

In June of this year was helping son felt garage roof and fell off. 

I WAS LUCKY. 

I fell about 3m and landed upright then on to my back. Broke both heels. Stared back at work last week although the pain has disappeared I ache and use paracetamo. I suffered from Gout, brought on by the fall and that was really painful.

At 60+ you don't bounce as easily. Please do not give any sympathy, this was a stupid thing do have done and I should have known better. I also consider myself very, very, lucky and can put up with the discomfort


----------



## 97078 (Dec 30, 2005)

*gout*

On the subject of gout I suffered from it for about 6 or 7 years after I was 60.Im not a boozer,the doc put me on tablets to try to ease it.When I retired I bought a computer & looked up some of my ailments ,on the subject of gout it said that 1 of the main causes could be not drinking enough water so I now drink about 2-3 pints a day ,result no more gout !!!!!!!! Try it. :lol:


----------



## smokingdragon (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi

I've fallen off the roof of my 4x4 when I was trying to untangle the bikes and a height barrier!!

I landed on an open rear door and cracked a rib near my armpit. first day of our hols. The door was slightly bent as well.

Simon


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Falling etc*

I fell or slipped from our omnistor step ( about 12") and broke a Tendon.
Spent one week in a French Hospital ( can't be faulted) then five weeks on a C&CC Rally looking at fellow campers washing lines before being allowed to fly home. Support and help from club members and rally stewards was fantastic and we really did have a good time.

I think the principle is "Its not how far you fall but how good is the landing". Our flying instructor used to say height never killed anyone!

Very cautious when cleaning the truck roof.

We had three step accidents during that rally.

Regards
Steve


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

G2EWS said:


> As I was washing the Winnie this weekend, it ocurred to me how easy it would be to fall off the roof. A slight loss of concentration or tripping over one of the many roof obstacles on an RV.
> Has anyone had this misfortune or know of anyone who has?
> Chris


Come close on more than the odd occasion!  
Mind you, if I didn't spend so much time up there cleaning and checking the sealant I might cut the odds down a bit!  
Nearly slide down the windscreen head first once. Serves me right for polishing the top of the front cap so much. Just managed to hook my toes under the solar panel which left my head dangling mid windscreen!
Oh how ffiona laughed at that one!!!!! 8O 8O 8O 
Bless her! :? 
Worst was hardshould, M6 top of Shap. Stood on top after a sidewind unrolled the awning. Suddenly thought "Hey the coach is rolling"!!
Hammered on the roof and screemed at ffiona who promptly stood on the anchors and dammed near threw me off the top.
That was funny! 8O ..............in hindsight


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

_H&S - That's lucky for you, because if it was yours then I would have to issue you with a Non-Compliance Order which may have led to a summons! They really ought to have scaffolding errected right round the MH_

Sorry to go off topic but

I would have asked under what number of the Non - Compliance Order act is the officer refering to 

As to falling off roofs, no, been okay to-date although today is *Friday 13th *so can I suggest we leave this thread for a better date :lol: :lol:

stew


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Haven't fallen off roof yet, but I'm sure its only a matter of time! My favourite trick is to climb a step ladder to clean the roof and then try to descend on the wrong side of the stepladder. Has the same effect as falling off the roof, but, luckily onto grass. Luckily no one was looking at the time so got away with my street cred intact.


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*falling off roof's etc*

i was operating a tanker at an RAF base a couple of years ago..i was on the airfield apron (parking area ) on top of a tanker when a gust of wind blew me clean off ( no safety rails then!)..and landed on the grass side of a concrete area.....i was seen to fall off by a sharp eyed air controller..he rang for an ambulance........he obviously thought it was curtains for me ( as he could only see the concrete area his side of the tanker......should've seen his face when after picking myself up i appeared by the tanker brushing myself down!
mind you it put the sh.... up me!!!! :roll: :lol:


----------

